# Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi care sheet?



## rosehaired1979 (Nov 28, 2003)

Looking for a Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi care sheet. If you don't know where one is but you have one please give me the info from your experience


----------



## vulpina (Nov 29, 2003)

I have had my pulcherrimaklaasi for awhile now, they are not very defensive/aggressive, but they seem to be a little skittish.  Seems to be a fairly slow grower and does not get extremely large, I had no info about this species when I got mine but I emailed Rick West and he filled me in on their behavior and sizes.

andy


----------



## blckwidow75 (May 14, 2004)

Hey Rosehaired or Vulpina (or anyone else owning one of these) - what did Rick West tell you regarding the care of this species?  I just ordered one and will be getting it next week.  I am so excited!  Can you share some experience with a future owner??  Thanks!!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (May 14, 2004)

Well mine died mysteriously after a molt it had but I am def. looking for another one


----------



## Anansi (May 14, 2004)

Actually they do get to be a good size (5.5 to 6 inches)...There is a pulchimerklassi picture thread if you search the forum and I'm sure you'll be able to made a good judgement on their size from there...I have a 3 inch female...I posted a pic of her in the thread entitled "Bunch of New Pics"...I keep mine like every other tarantula I have...Vermiculite, peat, and mulch and spray half her cage about every 3 or 4 days...She eats a lot and tends to stay pretty active but semi-skittish...


----------



## blckwidow75 (May 14, 2004)

Actually Anansi I saw that thread and that's what made me decide to get one!  Your T's are awesome!  Thanks for the advice.  I will keep mine like my others then.  Do you know if E. Pulcher is a New World Terrestrial?  That is what all that I currently keep, but I did also order a C. Fimbriatus so I could explore the OW a little.  And last, but definitely not least I'm getting a B. Klaasi and a B. Ruhnaui.  I can't wait!!


----------



## Anansi (May 15, 2004)

I also have a fimbriatus...Be prepared for a candy cane of web...They are pretty...when you can see them...I'm pretty sure its new world as it comes from equador?...but I do know theres two pulchimerklassi's floating around and people say the one I have is the imposter, although I've seen both and I like the imposter more...


----------



## rosehaired1979 (May 15, 2004)

The E.pulcherimklassi is a NW terrestrial tarantula. Nice additions to I have a B.klassi its only 1.5" right now but I can't wait till its bigger.


----------



## blckwidow75 (May 15, 2004)

I hope I get the imposter then b/c I love yours!  It is 2.5" so when I get it I should have a pretty good idea of what the colors will be.

I am prepared for lots of webbing with the Fimbriatus.  I hardly see my GBB much these days.  I just found a carehseet on Spidertalk so I am ALL ready and super excited


----------



## rosehaired1979 (May 15, 2004)

Well if its the real thing and you want the imposter I'll take the real thing hehe.


----------



## blckwidow75 (May 16, 2004)

Rosehaired - You are funny!  I don't think I'll know the difference, but thank you for the offer


----------



## rosehaired1979 (May 16, 2004)

Oh darn worth a try    ;P


----------



## jbrd (Feb 11, 2008)

*Dumpster diving...*

I know this is an old post but seeing how the Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi has been around for a few years I am wondering if someone has more detailed husbandry info on this SP?


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 11, 2008)

jbrd said:


> I know this is an old post but seeing how the Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi has been around for a few years I am wondering if someone has more detailed husbandry info on this SP?


Well, the first thing to figure out is what species your looking for information on.

The species that the OP was referring to from a couple years back is going to be _Homoeomma_ sp. "blue".... as is every single spider sold as such these past few years in the U.S. up until the very recent import of WC spiders from Chile.

So, with that being said, it will help to be clear on whether you're looking for information on the "new" WC spiders from Chile or your looking for information on all the CB spiders that were sold as _E. pulcherrimaklaasi_.  Confused yet?  

I pissed a few people off in the past for being critical of them labeling, and selling, the _Homoeomma_ sp. as "E. pulcherrimaklaasi" even after the information was commonly available to them about the "mistake".  

Now that the potentially real _E. pulcherrimaklaasi_ is back in the trade, it will make things even more confusing for many hobbyists. 

Eric


----------



## Brian S (Feb 11, 2008)

GoTerps said:


> Now that the potentially real _E. pulcherrimaklaasi_ is back in the trade, it will make things even more confusing for many hobbyists.
> 
> Eric


This is a shining example as why proper labeling is important for not only hobbyists but dealers alike.


----------



## jbrd (Feb 11, 2008)

*yes I am confused a little now. lol*

The add I am looking at has it listed as "Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi - Metallic Femur Beauty - Female 3" W " and she is from a reputable dealer that frequently visits AB.
So I am gonna go ahead and presume its the ones being imported now and need proper husbandry info.
Confused yet?


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Feb 11, 2008)

jbrd said:


> The add I am looking at has it listed as "Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi - Metallic Femur Beauty - Female 3" W " and she is from a reputable dealer that frequently visits AB.
> So I am gonna go ahead and presume its the ones being imported now and need proper husbandry info.
> Confused yet?


I would be not so confidenced in this case...
Eric is my "bet"!


----------



## bliss (Feb 11, 2008)

im still confused in general... 

   Platnick's "The World Spider Catalog"  has pulcherrimaklaasi listed as this:

  mf pulcherrimaklaasi (Schmidt, 1991)....................Ecuador [urn:lsid:amnh.org:spidersp:001996]


  while at the same time, if you go to www.birdspiders.com,   Rick West's pic and documentation of the sp. is in Chile.    


  so which is it, Ecuador or Chile?     are these recently imported ones from chile REAL pulcherrimaklaasi or have we yet to receive the real ones into our hobby?


  or maybe, one of these websites has just gotten old and out of date? :?



  dan


----------



## jbrd (Feb 11, 2008)

bliss said:


> or maybe, one of these websites has just gotten old and out of date? :?
> dan


I agree, has anyone found a picture of the real one?


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Dan,



bliss said:


> im still confused in general...
> 
> Platnick's "The World Spider Catalog"  has pulcherrimaklaasi listed as this:
> 
> ...


This is the reason I wrote "potentially" the real _E. pulcherrimaklaasi_ in my post.  Personally, if I were selling this spider myself, I would call it _Euathlus_ sp. "pulcherrimaklaasi".

Look back at THIS THREAD from almost 3 years ago. 



> if you go to www.birdspiders.com, Rick West's pic and documentation of the sp. is in Chile.


Keep in mind that many of Rick's photo's are not taken in the wild, but at his home.  

Eric


----------



## bliss (Feb 11, 2008)

GoTerps said:


> Keep in mind that many of Rick's photo's are not taken in the wild, but at his home.
> 
> Eric



  what's up eric,

        wow, i never knew they were out of his own home.  interesting.  

        so now we do have the real one in the hobby, that's pretty cool

         dan


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 11, 2008)

> wow, i never knew they were out of his own home.  interesting.


_Some_ of them are, yes 



> so now we do have the real one in the hobby, that's pretty cool


LOL, well, I didn't actually say that.   Here's a few points to ponder, knowing that the current WC stock is being collected in Northern Chile.

If the same species can be found in Ecuador and Chile, why did none of them show up in the buttload of exports from Peru over the years?  

Could this species be something different than what Schmidt described as_ E. pulcherrimaklaasi_?  Sure, someone would need to compare it to the type.  This is why I would sell it as sp. "pulcherrimaklaasi" (why not?  until you know for sure)... and certainly wouldn't be selling different "forms" of the same species at this point.  I don't even want to get started on all the other "species" that are popping up from the Chile guys... flame, purple, yellow, violet bonfire.  I will give myself an aneurysm if I get wound up on that topic.  


Was the spider Schmidt described really from Ecuador?  (I have the description, but am not at home right now to look at it to see if it mentions where he obtained the specimens).

Eric


----------



## Brian S (Feb 11, 2008)

As for care for the sp (whatever it really is) coming from Northern Chile, I would say to keep it very dry like a GBB. I have been into extreme Southern Peru almost to Chile and that is the driest place I have ever seen! Not even a cactus will grow coz its so dry. Even once you get up a little ways into the Andes Mtns it is still just pretty darn dry although there is a little more vegetation. I know I am speaking from Southern Peru but I highly doubt that Northern Chile will be much different at all


----------



## Brian S (Feb 11, 2008)

This may help for the spider coming out of Northern Chile. This is what the habitat looks like next to the coast in Southern Peru


Now up in the mountains it is a little more lush but still it is pretty dry. The only reason you see trees is that there is a small stream coming out of the mtns. I would about be willing to bet that the Chilean sp lives in a habitat like one of these pics. So this might help


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Brian!

Thanks for pics!
The first one is looking like the Pochakamack I was near Lima - the real oceanic desert. But I found no any spider around the territory.


----------



## Brian S (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Mikhail,
Actually there is very little living in that oceanic desert except around human habitat. Humans dont even live there unless there is a small stream coming out of the mountains. It just doesnt rain there!
On a side note, the only tarantula I have ever found down there was under trash along the road and not under the many rocks!
The pics are located about 1-2 hours North of the Chilean border so as I said earlier, there is a really good chance that the Chilean habitat looks almost identicle to that in Peru


----------



## jbrd (Feb 13, 2008)

And I thought Texas, New Mexico and Arizona was bad when I was out there.  
Just goes to show you how resilient a Tarantula can be.


----------



## jojobear (Mar 6, 2008)

Well all of this is about as clear as mud; I just got a two T's given to me tonight and one of them is labeled Euathlus pulcherrimuklaasi "Metallic Femur Blue". The guy that gave them to me gave me another spider that was labeled Aphnopelma sp "Metallic Femur Green"  definately doesn't look like any Aphno I have ever see looks more like the one labeled Euathlus pulcherrimuklaasi but definately green highlight where the other one has blue highlights. Any suggestions?


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Mar 6, 2008)

All this bull... names are pure unid'ed tarantulas!
The delaer who named his spiders from Chile and distribute them under such names around the world knows nothing about the identification of tarantulas (but he really think he knews ;()
That's all that "names"... nothing...
How do man known anything about tarantula taxonomy can label this theraphosine tarantula as Olygoxistre sp which belongs to totally different subfamily: 
http://www.chilearacnidos.com/OligoxistreSpHembra.htm
It is definately another one Paraphysa sp.
All his proven ID'ed G. porteri, E. trunculentus etc are in fact as I told 99% wrongly ID'ed ;(
Follow my advice. You have only 2 ways - 1. sit and wait till someone officially ID'ed these and publish the appropriate data. or 2. find person like Eric (GoTerps) or anyone else close to You with the knowledge in theraphosid taxonomy and kindly ask for the identification of your tarantulas!

THere're no other way, believe me.


----------



## Fossa (Sep 25, 2012)

Dragging up an old post here...has there actually been any concrete id on the Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi? I have seen recently the spider shop selling WC juveniles stating they are found in a specific region of Chile close to the coast while the "green femur" were found further inland. Either way i'm not particularly keen on buying wild caught but if anyone could point me in the direction of CB slings I would be very tempted...especially if they are "true" Pichidangui Blue Beauty/Blue Femur.


----------



## sjl197 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just forget the name pulcherrimaklaasi..., and note that nowadays the spidershop sells as Euathlus sp blue.
If you would reread what the spidershop blurb says, it says the blue-femur one is found in the area around Pichidangui, while the green-femur has a much larger range on both Northern and Southern sides.

Yes, these are '"true" Pichidangui Blue Beauty/Blue Femur', whatever the heck use a name like that is. 

No, they are not the same as Euathlus/Paraphysa pulcherrimaklaasi, if you want to see one of those, get a copy of the book by Klaas (1989) that shows a picture of what was in the hobby then as Ephebopus violaceus, which Schmidt 1991 refers to in the original description when he names the species after Klaas (though he says its on p98 when its actually p88, thats classic Schmidt not being peer reviewed for you...). The real species is indeed from Ecuador, not Chile.

IMO, these species are terrible ones for the hobby. They dont adapt well to captivity, and many die. I have seen almost no captive breeding, and the few eggsacs seem to come from WC eggsacs, or from WC mothers that birth in captivity. Then replaced by more WC imports, which i have seen nothing to suggest is sustainable.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 26, 2012)

sjl197 said:


> Just forget the name pulcherrimaklaasi..., and note that nowadays the spidershop sells as Euathlus sp blue.
> If you would reread what the spidershop blurb says, it says the blue-femur one is found in the area around Pichidangui, while the green-femur has a much larger range on both Northern and Southern sides.
> 
> Yes, these are '"true" Pichidangui Blue Beauty/Blue Femur', whatever the heck use a name like that is.





sjl197 said:


> No, they are not the same as Euathlus/Paraphysa pulcherrimaklaasi, if you want to see one of those, get a copy of the book by Klaas (1989) that shows a picture of what was in the hobby then as Ephebopus violaceus, which Schmidt 1991 refers to in the original description when he names the species after Klaas (though he says its on p98 when its actually p88, thats classic Schmidt not being peer reviewed for you...). The real species is indeed from Ecuador, not Chile.


I did quite some research on these over the course of this year in order to acquire one of these beauties. One thing, that I stumbled upon, was the fact that a certain person you mentioned on here was heavily discussed about his IDying of this species (if need be, I can provide a link to this subject, but have to look it up again first - PM me in case). I went further on and asked around, writing PMs to some knowledable people myself to get some more answers. One of them was Steven Nunn who pointed me into the direction of Dr. Bertani - who most likely would be the only person able to shed light on this really. So I went to write to this person, but the problem here is that the good Dr. obviously has very limited time and doesn't answer to mails from some hobbyist seeking info on a certain species. Bad luck - but understandable!



sjl197 said:


> IMO, these species are terrible ones for the hobby. They dont adapt well to captivity, and many die. I have seen almost no captive breeding, and the few eggsacs seem to come from WC eggsacs, or from WC mothers that birth in captivity. Then replaced by more WC imports, which i have seen nothing to suggest is sustainable.


Terriböe for the hobby? I don't see why - they are generally curious, docile, extremely colorful terrestrials that are a joy to keep. It's true, that most of these originally imported have already died out in the hobby (in Europe), but certain people are still breeding them - though with very few success. The next huge problem (at least over here in Germany, maybe Europe even) is the fact, that a HUGE amount of people seem to be selling other species as the _Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi_ (or whatever you want to call them) - namingly _Homoeomma sp. "blue"_ (Peru 1 or Peru 2 both are sold as those) and / or even _Thrixopelma cyaneolum / lagunas_. I wonder if due to this, that species might even got hybridized unknowingly by some people? Funnily enough is there are quite SOME differences between these species that even an amateur like I am can see with the naked eye - if done some research before! The spermathecae of the Euathlus even looks quite different!

Anyways, I'm aware of the statement on the spidershop.uk webpage and I'm not really sure what to think about it really...

Additionally, there are quite some people that breed these out there, though they are rare (Levi being one of them, I believe) - you'd have to ask them, but I think Spidershop-WSF did breed them, too? (Not sure if it was successfull, but the user fraxinus is registered on here, too)


Some links I found to be interesting regarding the subject:

1) This one suggests there were spiders imported from CHILE nearly identical to those described by Schmidt, 1991 from Ecuador: CLICK

2) Spiderfactory-WSF (tried / successful?) breeding these: CLICK

3) Read this one regarding the confusion with the species sold as E. pulcherrimaklaasi: CLICK

4) Breeding story (US): CLICK

5) Another successfull breeding: CLICK


Bottom line - it's hard to acquire the "real" ones, due to the fact that mostly other species are sold with their name wrongly. But I really don't see any reason why anyone would say they are a "terrible species" for the hobby? I'd always go for CB spiders and not WC anyways...


EDIT: Here's a pic of my female



This is what is often sold as them, but is in fact Homoeomma sp. "blue"

Sling



Adult female (picture courtesy of H. Manstein)


----------



## RabidWombat (Sep 26, 2012)

You can get captive bred Eulathus sp "blue" from Joey Mugleston.  I bought a sling from him about 3 months ago.  Great little guy that's really active.  Here's his link.  As of 9/21 it looks like he still has some.

http://www.facebook.com/notes/j-mug...d-pricelist-21-september-2012/316862981746195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sjl197 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the great Info and the links.

Glad to see there was more successful captive breedings that i had realised, i'm just concerned in some cases are from wild-mated females, so captive born. However some of the examples are clearly mated in captivity and bred, so that's great.

My comments on 'terrible ones for the hobby' are based on my own poor experiences trying to captive breed these, and word-of-mouth reports of many others failures, plus hearing about so many of these WC dying in captivity, often not long after bought/traded. 

Yes, you are right Storm76 of several species being sold as _Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi_ over the years, i've kept at least 3 likely different species that had been sold under that name, none of which look like the image in Klaas 1993 book.

Regarding the naming issue, i understand the argument given by the link 1), and i maintain my views that this Chilian species sold in the hobby is not _E.pulcherrimaklaasi_ (i gladly will discuss this with them directly). Yet, thankyou for alerting me to that. This issue now needs published studies (preferably in peer reviewed journals) to resolve properly with official changes to nomenclature, but in the interim i am happy to hear people adopting the 'working name' for this as_ Euathlus sp _'blue' or 'blue-femur'.

FYI. It seem to me (and several others people who have well informed views i trust) that those various hobby _Homoeomma's_ seemingly arn't _Homoeomma_, but that's another can-of-worms. 

Yes, Dr Bertani is a great authority to consult, shame you did not get any reply. I also direct you to Dr. Fernando Perez-Miles in Uruguay, who i think maybe more upto date on the Southern ranging genera (_Euathlus,Grammostola_,etc), who has students working on these genera in Argentina and Chile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 28, 2012)

sjl197 said:


> Thanks for the great Info and the links.


Anytime, glad it was of help 




sjl197 said:


> Glad to see there was more successful captive breedings that i had realised, i'm just concerned in some cases are from wild-mated females, so captive born. However some of the examples are clearly mated in captivity and bred, so that's great.
> 
> My comments on 'terrible ones for the hobby' are based on my own poor experiences trying to captive breed these, and word-of-mouth reports of many others failures, plus hearing about so many of these WC dying in captivity, often not long after bought/traded.


Well, no one can keep track of every species out there, but as far as I'm aware, these are still quite rare out there. Not many keep them and way less breed them sadly. Partly because of the problem of acquiring the opposite sex of the -correct - T, I figure. I'm having a hard time seeing ANY of the pulcherrimaklaasi (just gonna call them that for now) being sold really. And as mentioned before, spidershop.uk only seems to sell WC animals. Considering these can get to 5.5"- 6" and my female is only 4-4.5" so far, I'm at least waiting for one more molt.




sjl197 said:


> My comments on 'terrible ones for the hobby' are based on my own poor experiences trying to captive breed these, and word-of-mouth reports of many others failures, plus hearing about so many of these WC dying in captivity, often not long after bought/traded.


Understood, was just a bit disappointed that someone would call them "terrible for the hobby" - I do really love this species. It's probably the most colorful terrestrial in the hobby (in terms of amount of different colors) - IMO.



sjl197 said:


> Yes, you are right Storm76 of several species being sold as _Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi_ over the years, i've kept at least 3 likely different species that had been sold under that name, none of which look like the image in Klaas 1993 book.


Mainly it's those Homoeomma sp. "blue" (and both forms get actually sold as E. pulcherrimklaasi - Peru 1 or 2 doesn't matter...) I wouldn't be surprised if these species would've been hybridized even within the last years. I've also read/heard of cases in which Thrixopelma cyaneloum / lagunas were sold as Euahlus pulcherrimaklaasi even. But no one can tell and since I haven't been able to find ANY scientific paper on these species it's hard to ID them 100%.



sjl197 said:


> Regarding the naming issue, i understand the argument given by the link 1), and i maintain my views that this Chilian species sold in the hobby is not _E.pulcherrimaklaasi_ (i gladly will discuss this with them directly). Yet, thankyou for alerting me to that. This issue now needs published studies (preferably in peer reviewed journals) to resolve properly with official changes to nomenclature, but in the interim i am happy to hear people adopting the 'working name' for this as_ Euathlus sp _'blue' or 'blue-femur'.


Totally agreed - but this will take time and until then, people will still be confused about these. For example - if check on the pic of the one being said to be from Chile, they have reddish looking hairs around the carapace and on the joints of the legs. It might be nothing, it might be a color form, it might be one key to ID - I can't tell. But at least my female doesn't have one bit of red on her except for her flames on her knees  



sjl197 said:


> FYI. It seem to me (and several others people who have well informed views i trust) that those various hobby _Homoeomma's_ seemingly arn't _Homoeomma_, but that's another can-of-worms.


I've heard of possible Lasiodorides spp. maybe? Can't tell.



sjl197 said:


> Yes, Dr Bertani is a great authority to consult, shame you did not get any reply. I also direct you to Dr. Fernando Perez-Miles in Uruguay, who i think maybe more upto date on the Southern ranging genera (_Euathlus,Grammostola_,etc), who has students working on these genera in Argentina and Chile.


I'd be happy if you could PM me a valid Email where to contact Dr. Perez-Miles maybe? Would like to try and contact him on this subject.


----------



## paassatt (Sep 28, 2012)

sjl197 said:


> FYI. It seem to me (and several others people who have well informed views i trust) that those various hobby _Homoeomma's_ seemingly arn't _Homoeomma_, but that's another can-of-worms.


Care to open up that can of worms and elaborate further? I'm curious to know what you mean.


----------



## c.h.esteban (Sep 29, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> I've heard of possible Lasiodorides spp. maybe? Can't tell.


if it true, it would be a little sensation - the first Lasiodorides without UH type I.


bye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachypelmo (Jun 11, 2013)

*Found this at my LPS labled "Unknown" Is it a Euathlus?*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I just added this here because this thread is about Euathlus Sp. please feel free to move if it should be be in another place.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 12, 2013)

Brachypelmo said:


> View attachment 117874
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too sure this is an Euathlus spp. but since pictures can be deceiving - can you take one from atop the T showing it completely? I'd be especially interested in seing any mirror patch and the coloration overall.


----------



## Brachypelmo (Jun 13, 2013)

*Here's a few more photos*

Hopefully these are a little more helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 15, 2013)

IMO rules out G. pulchripes as some (and even I somewhat) assumed - I don't see a mirror patch there. On the other hand, my AF E. pulcherriaklaasi doesn't have a mirror-patch either - at least not a visible one. I'm aware that these do look pretty brownish / a little reddish before starting to change coloration, but I'm not sure if this is one of them or not, as I've not yet raised one up to and through that phase of changes.

Maybe Chris or someone else that keeps Euathlus spp. can chime in on that T, I don't want to make assumptions without even a hint of reason for them and confuse you even more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

